# Winter Feeding



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

I have read it is important to add corn or feed pigeons corn in the Winter. My ferels just do not like it, it's a little frustrating. They can't seem to get enough split field peas though, will field peas add the fat that corn would for winter insulation? Have not tried the sunflower seeds yet, assuming unsalted?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You buy a bag of sunflower seeds for birds. They are never salted. They sell them where they sell bird seed. Try course cracked corn. Not the very fine stuff. They usually love that. I Use a wild bird seed mix with lots of different seeds in it and I add course cracked corn to the mix. Peas don't add fat. They add protein.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm interested in this too, since I don't have a great selection of pigeon food at my location. I buy millet or other bird seed and add different things to it, like buckwheat (should I use roasted or unroasted buckwheat?), lentils, wheat, a bit of peeled sunflower seeds, and corn. Are regular corn kernels for popcorn okay? Anything else I should add to the mix, especially in the winter? I tried adding split peas but the birds aren't that fond of those.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you Jay!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Friend John said:


> I'm interested in this too, since I don't have a great selection of pigeon food at my location. I buy millet or other bird seed and add different things to it, like buckwheat (should I use roasted or unroasted buckwheat?), lentils, wheat, a bit of peeled sunflower seeds, and corn. Are regular corn kernels for popcorn okay? Anything else I should add to the mix, especially in the winter? I tried adding split peas but the birds aren't that fond of those.


I would think unroasted buckwheat. I didn't know it came roasted. Millet is so small. They usually like Milo or sorghum, and lentils. If your pigeons are not eating the split peas, it's because they aren't used to them. Most do like them. They just have to get used to them. I would keep adding them until they ate them, and eventually they will like them. Many don't care for regular corn because it is so big. Popcorn is fine and many like it, but many do prefer the course cracked corn. Just make sure to keep it in a well sealed container to keep moisture out so it doesn't mold, which it will do faster than whole corn if it gets moisture in it. I have never had a problem with it. 


Determine what type of grains to include in a batch of pigeon feed. Common ingredients include oats, Australian peas, Maple peas, Canadian peas, garden peas, cowpeas, yellow corn, millet, barley, flaxseed, vetch, Milo (sorghum), and popcorn. You can add split peas and lentils, that you buy in the market to make soup with. Popcorn and brown rice. Some start with a wild mix and add to it. But not a wild mix that is made up of mostly sunflower seeds. Too many of those aren't good for him. Most wild mixes are made up of mostly millet and cracked corn and milo. 

Browns Pigeon Mixes
http://www.fmbrown.com/products/pigeon-food.html


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> I would think unroasted buckwheat. I didn't know it came roasted. Millet is so small. They usually like Milo or sorghum, and lentils. If your pigeons are not eating the split peas, it's because they aren't used to them. Most do like them. They just have to get used to them. I would keep adding them until they ate them, and eventually they will like them. Many don't care for regular corn because it is so big. Popcorn is fine and many like it, but many do prefer the course cracked corn. Just make sure to keep it in a well sealed container to keep moisture out so it doesn't mold, which it will do faster than whole corn if it gets moisture in it. I have never had a problem with it.
> 
> 
> Determine what type of grains to include in a batch of pigeon feed. Common ingredients include oats, Australian peas, Maple peas, Canadian peas, garden peas, cowpeas, yellow corn, millet, barley, flaxseed, vetch, Milo (sorghum), and popcorn. You can add split peas and lentils, that you buy in the market to make soup with. Popcorn and brown rice. Some start with a wild mix and add to it. But not a wild mix that is made up of mostly sunflower seeds. Too many of those aren't good for him. Most wild mixes are made up of mostly millet and cracked corn and milo.
> ...


I didn't know it came roasted either--all the bags just say 'buckwheat.' That is, until I noticed one particular brand that said 'unroasted buckwheat,' but maybe that's what they all are and that particular brand was just more descriptive. They do like it, though.

I chose to use millet because there are also a few laughing doves around and the usual pigeon mix is a bit too big for them, so I wanted them to be able to eat too. Also, because I knew the squabs will be grown enough to eat seeds soon, I wanted to give them small seeds first because I noticed they struggled with the larger things in the pigeon mix I bought (which essentially contained the same things). I did make sure to buy other bird mixes as well which are more well-rounded but are not marketed as food for pigeons but for lovebirds and cocktails. I supplement them too. They include: red millet, yellow millet, sunflower seeds, Nyjer Seed, oatmeal, Sorghum, Safflower, white millet, green millet, black millet and some other stuff. I like this mix better and have just recently found it. It doesn't have corn in it so I add it in.

I've tried to give them the corn kernels for popcorn and they like it a lot, I just wanted to make sure it's okay for them. The young pigeons do struggle with them, but grown pigeons can't get enough of it. They did come around to eat split peas after three days after they saw a brave pigeon trying it and since then they did eat them, but I figured I put a bunch of other stuff in their mix that maybe the peas won't be necessary. I'll give it another try.

I do make sure the corn is kept dry--I just buy a few 1kg bags in the supermarket so they are sealed until ready to use. Looking at the link you provided, I'd say the corn kernels I use are at a similar size to what appears there. I also make sure to go easy on the sunflower seeds--I won't be adding any to the mix that already contains them.

I'm also interested in quantities. How much food should I give to about 12 pigeons every day? Enough to help them out, but not to make them dependent on me. Until now, I was spreading about 200ml of seeds twice a day (one early in the morning and one in the afternoon).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas are important for protein, so I would add them.
Each bird can eat 1 1/2 to 2 ounces a day, so figure from that. Even if you give them half of what they require, they will depend on that.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> The peas are important for protein, so I would add them.
> Each bird can eat 1 1/2 to 2 ounces a day, so figure from that. Even if you give them half of what they require, they will depend on that.


I guess peas are back on the menu then. Thanks.

2 ounces per bird is 24 ounces, which is 680 grams. I was giving them around 400 grams per day in total, maybe a bit less. I guess I should give them about 60-100 grams (2-3.5 ounces) less. Should I decrease the amount even when winter is fast approaching?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't cut it back with winter coming. They do already depend on you. You don't know that they get fed else where. Come spring though, you could cut back if you feel the need to.

I remember when I tried to cut back years ago, and then I would see them up on the roof, looking at me, and knowing they were hungry. So then I would put out more because I felt bad for them. You can't win. But here, the hawks get so bad in the winter months, and would go after them. So they would come less and less often, til they hardly came at all. Come spring the numbers had gone down so much. Probably from starvation and hawks and the cold. I have said for years that we would stop feeding next spring, but then they show up, and I feel bad and keep feeding.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Jay3, same here. Hawks are getting bad I feel like I am using pigeons as bait when we feed them...sucks. we also say we are going to stop feeding and we never do. Going on vacation for 7 days over thanksgiving and already worries if the birds will be ok.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't cut it back with winter coming. They do already depend on you. You don't know that they get fed else where. Come spring though, you could cut back if you feel the need to.
> 
> I remember when I tried to cut back years ago, and then I would see them up on the roof, looking at me, and knowing they were hungry. So then I would put out more because I felt bad for them. You can't win. But here, the hawks get so bad in the winter months, and would go after them. So they would come less and less often, til they hardly came at all. Come spring the numbers had gone down so much. Probably from starvation and hawks and the cold. I have said for years that we would stop feeding next spring, but then they show up, and I feel bad and keep feeding.


Jay3, same here. Hawks are getting bad I feel like I am using pigeons as bait when we feed them...sucks. we also say we are going to stop feeding and we never do. Going on vacation for 7 days over thanksgiving and already worries if the birds will be ok.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Be careful when feeding cracked corn. When any seed is broken open it starts going bad real quick and looses its nutritional value. Same with sunflower seeds that you buy already shelled.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cracked corn is fine if stored properly. It needs to be kept dry. Good to keep it in sealed containers during hot humid summers. But if kept right and used up before it gets old, it should be fine. Of course keeping it dry and cool is best. You can't let moisture get at it though, or it will mold quickly. That is really bad for the birds and will make them really sick. So yes, precautions need to be taken.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Cracked corn is fine if stored properly. It needs to be kept dry. Good to keep it in sealed containers during hot humid summers. But if kept right and used up before it gets old, it should be fine. Of course keeping it dry and cool is best. You can't let moisture get at it though, or it will mold quickly. That is really bad for the birds and will make them really sick. So yes, precautions need to be taken.


I bought some popcorn kernels tonight to add to the food, are they ok?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes many pigeon mixes use pop corn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many will eat the pop corn that don't like the regular corn.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

Just curious. I recently bought a mix with 30% corn is that enough? It also has saffflower.safflower. says it's a high energy pigeon mix. Also the birds seem more hungry. Do they actually need to eat more?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

The colder it gets the hungrier they get. Mine will leave the corn for last in the summer buy now it is the first thing they eat. Safflower is great my mix has it in it.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

White Homers said:


> The colder it gets the hungrier they get. Mine will leave the corn for last in the summer buy now it is the first thing they eat. Safflower is great my mix has it in it.


Went and bought popcorn kernels, added it to mix of split field peas and Hagen Dove and Pigeon feed. They really like that popcorn, thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad they like it. That's great! Now you'll be all set for winter.


----------



## Chitownpidgie (Jun 20, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> I'm glad they like it. That's great! Now you'll be all set for winter.


Now, so going on vacation for 7 days. Bought this can use deck screws and attach to the deck and fill with food. It would be on 3rd floor so not to worried about squirrels and raccoons. Might be a dumb idea, only quick solution I could come up with, lol will see


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

testing testing testing testing... please ignore. This is Admin.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That should work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2018)

Corn is full of carbs Wich builds fat so the pigeon dosent freeze when it really gets cold I live on east coast of these United States so January to April it's cold my birds hate corn so I give them less of evrything else till they eat there Corn! Yull be surprise how it starts disappears from the bottom of the coop!
Good luck!!
CRZYTRKR


----------

